# symptons of slipped belt in tire



## gratefuldude11 (Jul 4, 2004)

im curious how i would tell if it were a slipped belt im dealing with.
my problem does not lye in
wheel bearing
CVs
tie rods
ball joints
brake rotor caliper or pads
no ebrake cables are rubbing on tires
this leads me to think slipped belt in my tire.
i get a rotational noise at low speeds, 15-27 mph, noise dissappears at speeds higher then those.
if i turn left, the noise stays the same, maybe gets louder. no clicking whatsoever. same if i turn right.
it is an isolated noise, it is defenitly on my front drvr wheel area.
what could it be, and again, what are the tell tale symptons of a slipped belt in a tire?


----------



## gratefuldude11 (Jul 4, 2004)

doesnt matter if the car is in nuetral, or in gear either


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (gratefuldude11)*

If you're not noticing any vibration issues, it's not a seperated tire. Chances are you're just hearing simple tire noise. What tires are they?


----------



## gratefuldude11 (Jul 4, 2004)

toyo something or other


----------



## bollocks (Feb 11, 2005)

swap the tire to the other side to see if the noise continues


----------

